# Points to electronic ignition



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Electronics aren't my strong suit, so I'm curious what's involved in converting from points to electronic ignition. Most importantly...is it complicated?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Instead of installing an electronic ignition, I would opt for an MSD unit. It will work perfectly with your points distributor, you can hide it so it all looks totally stock, they make them with rev limiters so in case you spit out a u-joint or something it keeps the motor from blowing. Plus it will defentatly wake up your motor!


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of pulling a distributor from a junkyard wreck. Fairly simple that route but I'm just not sure what's involved, as I said, electronics aren't my strong suit.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

real easy to hookup HEI. run one wire to the batt terminal under the cap, it is marked. the wire must have a full 12 volt when cranking and when running. DO not try to use the power feed wire from the old points dist, it is a resistence wire. we tried to use a keyed tab in our fuse box and they do not have 12 volt when cranking so the car would only start when i released the keyed, took 15 min to figure out. Do not buy a junyard Hei. you can get new Pontiac HEI for $55 on line. then buy the new MSD hei module with built in rev limiter, another $55. get new wires for a 350 chevy pickup 1979 they are longer for a truck. new plugs gapped .65 - .85


----------



## BlackoutV (May 19, 2009)

we did this on my fathers 70 goat...definitly made a BIG difference.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I run my ignition off of a headlight relay, autozone $4. Run a 10 Gauge wire from battery to relay, then 10 g relay to dist, or bigger wire if you want. You can use the old points ignition wire to turn the relay on and off, as long as 6 volts will turn the relay on. The bigger wire will ensure the ignition module gets all the voltage it needs. My truck was breaking up at 4k RPMs due to small 16 g wire trying to power an accell ignition module in my HEI. I just put an HEI on my 389, I haven't done final wiring yet, I am putting the relay on this car also.
.065 - .085 plug gap seams huge to me, I leave it at .035 - .045, unless you have real low compression.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I bought the ei conversion sold under the Napa ECHLIN brand. Part number TP349. had it installed by my mechanic and I LOVE it!


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

I used this system with great results. Looks stock and easy to install.Pertronix Performance Products


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

123jboy,

That's it? Buy the ignitor III, gut the distributor and swap it in? Nothing else, nothing fancy?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe this will help too. I didn't read every word, but it looked helpful. Also I read elsewhere the plugs should be gapped at .045

HEI Conversion


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

auburnconsulting said:


> Do not buy a junyard Hei. you can get new Pontiac HEI for $55 on line. then buy the new MSD hei module with built in rev limiter, another $55.





xcmac26 said:


> 123jboy,
> 
> That's it? Buy the ignitor III, gut the distributor and swap it in? Nothing else, nothing fancy?


Would these 2 setups eliminate the need for an ign. box, or, can you use a box in addition to?

ps. xcmac26 let me hijack his thread......:seeya


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

68greengoat said:


> Would these 2 setups eliminate the need for an ign. box, or, can you use a box in addition to?
> 
> ps. xcmac26 let me hijack his thread......:seeya


Yes and Yes. HEI you will remove the stock ignition module, and use the MSD box as the module


----------

